# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Харибол!

## Gopikanta das

Харе Кришна!
Примите пожалуйста поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Скажите пожалуйста, почему Шрила Прабхупада редко или почти никогда не восклицал - "Харибол!"?
Сейчас это так популярно. Может преданным тоже не стоит восклицать так?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху:

Srila Prabhupada invariably said Hare Krsna when greeting people but
his disciples often said Haribol and he approved it. It was popular during
Srila Prabhupada's time and is going on from that time. Here are a few
examples:


Letter to: Brahmananda -- Seattle 6 October, 1968
P.S. I hope you have talked with Gargamuni about Dai Nippon affairs. Do
things nicely and tactfully. You are the son of a great businessman so I
have nothing to teach. May Krishna save you. Haribol.

Letter to: Mrs. Hochner -- Los Angeles 13 January, 1969

Dear Mrs. Hochner,
Please accept my New Year's greetings. I am so pleased to accept your token
of good will and the sounding Haribol with needlework. This cloth is so nice
that I have hung it in my room in front of me so that I can see Haribol and
remember you always.

Letter to: Unknown -- Los Angeles 16 September, 1972

Also, regarding the sale of translations to outside publishers (which we
hope to do with the Bhagavad-gita As It Is for Spanish, French, and German)
50% will go to the local Center which did the actual translating and 50%
will go to the Book Trust, as per Prabhupada's directions.
If you have any questions or points to make, please correspond with me.
Haribol.
Your Servant,
Karandhara das Adhikari
Approved
A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami Prabhupada.


Letter to: All Centers -- Los Angeles 13 December, 1973

In summary, purchasing jewelry for the Deities is unnecessary, dangerous and
unauthorized. Prabhupada said to "write elaborately to all Centers on this
point. Try to understand the principle.''
We improve on Deity worship by regulated puja, purified chanting and bold
and enthusiastic preaching work. Those are the real ornaments with which to
decorate the Lord.
Haribol Prabhus.
Your unworthy servant,
Karandhara das Adhikari /kdd
APPROVED: ACBS
His Divine Grace A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami


Letter to: All Centers -- Los Angeles 16 December, 1973

Wherever Prabhupada is staying he will deliver morning lectures. Presidents,
etc., may visit there and go on the walks with Prabhupada. Other than that
we must take care of all affairs.
Enough said. The rest is up to us.
Haribol.
Your servant,
Karandhara das Adhikari
APPROVED: A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami
KDA:kdd

June 14 1976 Detroit

Srila Prabhupada took his morning walk on Belle Isle again. As we walked a
boat sounded a loud blast on its horn. One of the devotees, who seemed to
know about things nautical, complimented Srila Prabhupada. "The captain of
that boat must know that you're here on the island today, because those
whistles that he just blew were salutes. It's a master salute from the best
man to the best man. He must know that you are here."
Prabhupada smiled at his disciple's sentiment and all the devotees cheered,
"Jaya! Haribol!"

June 16 1976 Toronto

We arrived in Toronto at 6:30 P.M. and had our most disagreeable encounter
with customs officials yet. I accompanied Srila Prabhupada, who carried his
soft, red vinyl hand bag, while Pusta Krsna Maharaja remained behind to
bring the luggage through. On the other side of a glass wall next to the
customs counter a large number of devotees, many from the Indian community,
expectantly gathered. As soon they saw Srila Prabhupada they cheered, "Jaya
Prabhupada! Haribol!"


June 21st 1976 Toronto

As Srila Prabhupada walked on, another Indian devotee asked, "Prabhupada,
there's a very important question in my mind all the time. How a Godbrother
should treat the Godbrother with great [respect] to produce more love of
Godhead and also between them?"
"You show example," Prabhupada told him. Coming to a halt, he explained the
right mood that should exist to overcome any difficulty. "If other
Godbrother is not treating you well, you treat him well. Then it will be
right. Why you should deviate, that 'This Godbrother is not treating me
well, so I shall do also'? Apani acari' prabhu jivera... You treat well. You
show the example how to treat his Godbrother. That is Mahaprabhu's teaching,
trnad api sunicena taror api sahisnuna/ amanina mana-dena kirtaniyah sada
harih. So who is treating me good or bad, I don't want to bother about it.
Let me become humbler than the grass, tolerant than the tree, and chant Hare
Krsna."
Once again the devotees cheered Prabhupada's positive approach. "Jaya
Prabhupada, Haribol!"

Your humble servant,
Hari-sauri dasa

Перевод:

Шрила Прабхупада всегда говорил Харе Кришна, приветствуя людей, но
его ученики часто говорили Харибол и он одобрял это. Это стало популярным еще во время
присутствия Шрилы Прабхупады и продолжает оставаться популярным с того времени. Вот несколько примеров:

Письмо: Брахмананде - Сиэтл 6 октября 1968
Постскриптум Я надеюсь, что ты разговаривал с Гаргамуни о наших делах с Дай Ниррон. Сделайте все красиво и тактично. Ты сын великого бизнесмена, поэтому мне нечему тебя  учить как это сделать. Пусть Кришна спасет тебя. Харибол.

Письмо: г-же Хошнер - Лос-Анджелес 13 января 1969
Уважаемая г-жа Хошнер,
Пожалуйста, примите мои поздравления по случаю Нового года. Я очень рад принять ваш знак доброй воли. Эта ткань с ручной вышевкой «Харибол» настолько хороша
что я повесил ее в своей комнате напротив, так чтобы я мог видеть Харибол и
помнить о вас всегда.

Письмо: Адресат неизвестен - Лос-Анджелес 16 сентября 1972
Кроме того, в отношении продажи переводов сторонним издательствам (которые мы
надеемся справятся с Бхагавад-Гитой как она есть на испанском, французском и немецком языках) 50% пойдет в местный центр, который сделал актуальный перевод и 50%
пойдет на Бук Траст, в соответствии с инструкцией Прабхупады.
Если у вас возникли вопросы или предложения, пожалуйста, напишите мне. Харибол.
Ваш покорный слуга,
Карандхара Дас Адхикари
ОДОБРЕНО
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.

Письмо: Всем центрам - Лос-Анджелес 13 декабря 1973
Резюмируя, покупка украшений для Божеств не является необходимым элементом пуджи,  а наоборот опасным и несанкционированным. Прабхупада сказал "писать открыто всем центрам по этому поводу. Постарайтесь понять принцип.''
Мы улучшаем поклонение Божеству регулярностью пуджи, очищенным пением и смелой энергичной работой в проповеди. Таковы наилучшие украшения для Господа.
Харибол Прабху.
Ваш недостойный слуга,
Карандхара Дас Адхикари 
УТВЕРЖДЕНО: 
Его Божественная Милость А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

Письмо: Всем центрам - Лос-Анджелес 16 декабря 1973
Везде, где Прабхупада останавливается он дает утреннюю лекцию. Президенты,
и т.д., могут побывать там и затем пойти на прогулку с Прабхупадой. Кроме этого
мы должны заботиться об остальных делах.
Этим все сказано.Остальное зависит от нас.
Харибол.
Ваш покорный слуга,
Карандхара Дас Адхикари
УТВЕРЖДЕНО: А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

14 июня 1976 Детройт
Шрила Прабхупада пошел на утреннюю прогулку снова на остров Белле. Когда мы шли
на корабле прозвучал громкий взрыв. Один из преданных, который, казалось,
знал о морских правилах сказал Шриле Прабхупаде: "Капитан корабля должно быть знает, что вы здесь, на острове сегодня, потому что те свистки, что прозвучали были на самом деле салютами. Это мастер салют от лучшего человека лучшему человеку. Он определенно знает, что вы здесь ".
Прабхупада улыбнулся настроению своего ученика и все преданные прокричали,
«Джая! Харибол!"

16 июня 1976 Торонто
Мы прибыли в Торонто в 6:30 вечера и там была наша самая неприятная встреча
с таможенниками. Я сопровождал Шрилу Прабхупаду, который нес свою мягкую из красной ткани сумку, в то время как Пушта Кришна Махарадж оставался позади, чтобы нести багаж. С другой стороны стеклянной стены рядом с таможенниками собралось большое количество преданных, большинство из индийской общины. Как только они увидели Шрилу Прабхупаду они приветствовали его словами «Джай Прабхупада! Харибол! "

21 июня 1976 Торонто
Когда Шрила Прабхупада шел, другой индийский преданный спросил: "Прабхупада,
есть очень важный вопрос в моей голове все время. Как духовному брату
следует относиться к его духовному брату, чтобы любовь к Богу усиливалась, а также любовь между ними? "
"Вы сами покажите пример," Прабхупада сказал ему. Подходя к остановке, он объяснил правильное настроения, которое должно существовать, чтобы преодолеть любые трудности. "Если другие духовные братья не относиться к вам хорошо, вы все равно относитесь к ним хорошо. Тогда это будет правильно. Почему вы должны отклоняться от правильного поведения, только из-за того что "этот духовный брат не обращалсь со мной правильно ну так и я буду делать также? Aпани aчари' прабху дживера.... Вы относитесь хорошо. Вы показывайте на примере, как относиться к своим духовным братьям. Это и есть учение Махапрабху, тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна / аманина мана-дена киртанийах сада
харих. Итак, кто-нибудь относится ко мне хорошо или плохо, я не хочу, чтобы об этом беспокоиться. Позвольте мне стать более смиренным, чем трава и более терпиливым, чем дерево, и повторять Харе Кришна».
Еще раз преданные приветствовали позитивный подход Прабхупады. "Джай
Прабхупада, Харибол! "

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------

